
GitHub: Two-Factor Lockout Recovery with Facebook - joatmon-snoo
https://github.com/blog/2308-new-and-improved-two-factor-lockout-recovery-process
======
joatmon-snoo
Posted too soon: the GH Engineering writeup is much more useful.

[https://githubengineering.com/recover-accounts-
elsewhere/](https://githubengineering.com/recover-accounts-elsewhere/)

